# Mesquite and Sycamore Jewelry boxes



## Woodsman (Aug 31, 2012)

Had to try my hand at some jewelry boxes a while back.


----------



## BangleGuy (Aug 31, 2012)

Those look great and the finger joinery is pretty unique. Are those individual round tenons I see? Pretty cool!


----------



## JMC (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice boxes and cool joinery.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2012)

+1 on the joinery! What jig did you use to make them? Nice looking boxes.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice boxes! I was very tempted to buy a jig system that makes joinery like yours at the last woodworking show I attended, but then I reminded myself of the Zyless clamp system that I bought at a show 20 years ago, that is still in the box gathering dust.... and I passed. Glad to see your putting it to good use, and with great results!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll venture a guess it's Wayne Sutter's Route-R-Joint system that he sells through his woodline.com site. He also makes about every woodworking show on the planet and sells them there also. Nice guy.

I'm not aware of another system like his but there may be. Anxious to find out if I guessed correctly.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I'll venture a guess it's Wayne Sutter's Route-R-Joint system that he sells through his woodline.com site. He also makes about every woodworking show on the planet and sells them there also. Nice guy.
> 
> I'm not aware of another system like his but there may be. Anxious to find out if I guessed correctly.


There is a few jigs to do this kind of joinery on the market. I know that Leigh jigs offers templates for their dovetail jigs to do the same thing, but they are pricey!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 31, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I'll venture a guess it's Wayne Sutter's Route-R-Joint system that he sells through his woodline.com site. He also makes about every woodworking show on the planet and sells them there also. Nice guy.
> ...


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 31, 2012)

Kevin said:


> He's a great guy we've had some pretty lengthy industry-related conversations and I always come away the better for it.
> 
> He knows the industry through and through and his integrity is top notch. I have the utmost respect for Wayne.




What he said!!!


----------

